# Polydome Calf Hutches



## trnubian (Mar 19, 2005)

Does anyone know of where I can get Polydome Calf hutches near or in Indiana? We use them for shelters for our Nubian Bucks (Male goats). We don't want to build a seperate barn to keep them out of our doe(Feamle goats) milking barn.
They make wonderful goat shelters, but I can't find anymore. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

I'm sure if you have a Tractor Supply they may carry them, if not they will order them for you. Or check with one of your local Dairies, they always use them so would know where to get them. I use one for my pigs, they are sooo handy.

Carol


----------



## john in la (Jul 15, 2005)

Since you specified "Polydome" I assume you are talking about the newer design of hutches. Polydome has a web site. I would search out their site and e-mail them to ask for dealers in your location.

I have heard Polydomes are great for calves because you can lock them in; but do not see the advantage for a goat that can come and go as it pleases.

Now if you meant the poly square hutches you can get them at any dairy supply store or large feed stores can order them for you.


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

I know farmtek has quite a few hutches, but I don't know if they are the polydome type. Their site is www.farmtek.com


----------



## trnubian (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info! 

I meant the the Poly dome hutches. We like them because they are circular and have fewer flat surfaces than the square ones. Goats like to jump up and climb on everything, and they tend to have more trouble climbing on the polydomes, therfore saving the lasting time of the structure. 

They are very well ventalated which goats HAVE to have or can easily get pnemonia. Also, in the winter if a short board is put down at the entrance to help keep drafts out, and a flap is put on the entrance, it is very warm because the sunlight comes through the hutch. It also helps if they have a buddy to snuggle up with in the winter too!


----------



## john in la (Jul 15, 2005)

Here is the web site for polydome.

http://polydome.com/calf_nursery.html


----------



## lgslgs (May 30, 2005)

We use the Poly Jumbo Hutch and the bigger one (we call it the Poly Humongo Hutch) for our goats and calf. We're in Ohio, but order them from Loyal & Roth in Wisconsin. http://www.loyal-roth.com/Calf-Hutches.html We put plastic flap doors on Humongo hutch.

Right now we have eight goats sleeping in Humongo hutch and the calf is sleeping in the Jumbo hutch. We're going to move both to the same pen soon and expect they'll work out their room assignments as they choose. (Connie has been raised with the goats since she was a week old and everybody is good about bedding down carefully as a team during cud chewing time. She's very good about respecting the goat's personal space and being careful with her body size and feet.)

Ordering just one hutch at a time makes the shipping add up, but since these stack the shipping may be worth it if you order several. These are really nice and sturdy, have a 10 year warranty, and we've had them delivered to our door. Might be an option for you. We haven't had anyone climb on top of eiehter hutch yet.

Lynda


----------

